
Chocolatey (apt-get for windows) Kickstarter, only 4 days left - viggity
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/ferventcoder/chocolatey-the-alternative-windows-store-like-yum
======
viggity
For those of you who haven't used it, Chocolatey will change the way you get a
box up and running. Think of it as Nuget/Gem/NPM but for windows apps.

Want paint.net? "choco install paint.net" Want sublime? "choco install
sublime" It is that simple.

It has been a free project for a long time but they've got a kickstarter to
help fund major enhancements, (virus checking, package moderation, more "sys-
admin" type tasks to monitor machines on a network). It only has 4 days left,
I really hope everyone considers backing, or at the very least, share it with
friends that may be interested.

~~~
ferventcoder
Thank you!

------
chris57334
I love chocolatey. I can setup a new windows dev box faster than a mac one
thanks to this little nuget.

------
t3rseCode
Every developer who has benefited from Chocolatey should show some love for
this project. And that is a TON of people.

------
rismoney
Chocolatey is a game changer. Definitely worthy of kickstarter funding!

------
magikid
Isn't Windows 10 coming with a package manager?

~~~
ferventcoder
OneGet the package manager aggregator that has a Chocolatey provider. That's
why it's crucial to support Chocolatey!

